# September Winners



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Congrats to Hooch and Rob, but really they were all winners and so are we


beth, moose and angel


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats, you two! Both are priceless pics!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Really good shots. Congrats.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations! Great pictures!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you, GReat pics !! and Hooch, I knew yours would be a winner.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Thanks*

Liam wanted me to post and say thank you very much for his votes. It made going back to school for him a better day.

Hooch's picture is so great and will look great in a calendar.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats Guys!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

congrats to Liam & Rob and Hooch pup & Hooch!
great pictures


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATION'S to both of you! great looking picture's!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I love both of those pictures!!! Congratulations to Rob and Hooch!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Both pictures brought a smile to my face. How completely Golden.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to the both of you. Liam looked really cute getting ready to go to school. And Hooch, I think that is Bama laying on his back in the bowl. It looks like him, so do I get half credit? But everyone's dogs were winners, there are no losers here.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations. Those are two GReat photos.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you.... there great pictures...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone. That is probably my better picture in a long time. I really need a new camera. Well maybe one day. LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats guys!! Great pics!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

CONGRATS to the both of you....those are GREAT pics!!!!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats guys!!! Great pics =)


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats Guys they are just too adorable for words


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats to both of you, great pictures


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures, congratulations!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Congratulations to the both of you. Liam looked really cute getting ready to go to school. And Hooch, I think that is Bama laying on his back in the bowl. It looks like him, so do I get half credit? But everyone's dogs were winners, there are no losers here.


Very well could have been.

Hooch


----------

